# Masken in Illustrator



## iAmRich (16. April 2014)

Hi Leute,

ich wollte mal wissen, wie ihr mit Schnittmasken umgeht (in Illustrator).
Eigentlich machen die mir keine Probleme, jedoch habe ich ein bisschen das Gefühl, dass ich mir zu viel Arbeit damit mache.

Zur Zeit gehe ich so vor:
Das Beispiel soll ein zweifarbiger Würfel sein, der rechts und oben schattiert ist.
• Zuerst mache ich eine einfarbige Grundfläche (in diesem fall ein Sechseck)
• Danach lege ich eine Freiform an, die die Schattierung des Würfels darstellen soll
• Diese muss jetzt hinter die Grundfläche gelegt werden
• Jetzt wird beides markiert und in eine Schnittmaske umgewandelt
• Plötzlich hat die Grundfläche keine Farbe mehr und muss neu eingefärbt werden - dazu muss ich nur total umständlich mit der Direktauswahl auf einen Anker der Grundfläche klicken und dann wieder die richtige Farbe auswählen.
So ungefähr:



Das gleiche geht in Photoshop mit einem Alt+Klick zwischen zwei Ebenen..



Die Tatsache, dass es in Photoshop so viel leichter geht, verunsichert mich ein bisschen..
Deshalb wollte ich wissen, wir Ihr so eure Schnittmasken anlegt und ob meine Vorgehensweise wirklich total umständlich ist oder eher normal für Illustrator.
Vielleicht gibt es ja auch einen ähnlichen Clipping-Mask-Arbeitsschritt wie in Photoshop, den ich einfach noch nicht kenne 

Ich benutze für beides die Programme der CS5 Serie

Ich freue mich schon auf eure Antworten  
Liebe Grüße Rich


----------



## iAmRich (16. April 2014)

Hi, Ich bins wieder.

Ich habe gerade eben einen Lösungsweg gefunden, der Photoshop ähnelt und das ganze Ding mit den Schnittmasken deutlich beschleunigt.

Seit CS5 gibt es einen ziemlich nützlichen Button mit dem man innerhalb eines Objektes zeichnen kann.




Wählt man nun ein Objekt aus und klickt danach auf diesen Button, wird dieses Objekt mit gestrichelten Linien gekennzeichnet.




Alle Pfade, die man ab jetzt zieht, werden direkt innerhalb des Objekts angelegt.



Endlich entfällt das ganze anordnen und zuschneiden 

Ich hoffe ich konnte jemandem hiermit helfen


----------

